# Jelena Karleusa - In a Sexy Chrome Dress Arriving at a Venue (09.2020) x8



## dimekoza (16 Mai 2021)

Jelena Karleusa (1978) ist eine serbische Sängerin. Sie wird von der Zeitschrift Focus und der Zeitschrift W als "Madonna des Balkans" und "Lady Gaga von Serbien" bezeichnet und ist bekannt für ihre oft kontroverse öffentliche Rolle und ihr provokatives Auftreten


----------



## Punisher (16 Mai 2021)

ziemlich sexy
super


----------



## Kena82 (17 Okt. 2021)

I Like Chrome ^^ :thumbup::thx:


----------

